# Feeling like I'm going unconscious



## CoopV

I've been having this feeling a few times now and was wondering if maybe someone would know what it could be... Basically I take some fish oil and grapeseed extract together to lower my blood pressure but I notice that after a few days when I try to fall asleep I wake up feeling really weird. 

It's like I can feel my blood pumping throughout my body, my heart rate is slow, and I feel like my consciousness is slipping away. Then I start panicking because it feels a bit like when you go into shock and feel like the life in you is slipping away. So I get up and keep myself from falling asleep cuz that makes it feel worse. But then I have this weird dizzying feeling like if my lifeforce or consciousness is slipping. It really freaks me the heck out...

I'd ask my "doctor" about it and the supplements I'm taking but I have no health insurance anymore :dry:


----------



## Pjb

I naturally have a slow pulse (low 50's) and somewhat low blood pressure and I often experience strange feelings. I can't say I feel like my life is slipping away, but I do experience headrushes and dizziness. 

Perhaps you could stop the grapeseed extract to see if you feel better, or cut back on it.


----------



## Tad Cooper

low blood pressure can cause that (along with fainting).
I find it's good to keep your blood sugar even (so low GI food etc) and stand/sit up slowly, especially from a lying down position.
The supplements may be making it worse, so try not taking them and see if it improves.


----------



## CrabbyPaws

Yeah I agree with others. The supplements I have taken have sometimes given me complete opposite effects that I desired or expected. Try without and try to use other, natural, methods to help lower your blood pressure.

The problem here is finding out where your problem started in the link. Your blood may be pumping fast and loud, or you may be hearing it and emphasising it because you have anxiety, or you could naturally have high blood pressure, which is further affected by your anxiety. Either way, I believe it is safe to assume that your mental state has a big influence on the rest of your body, so this is the area you should try to target if you cannot afford health care at the moment.

I would suggest that when you are going to bed, try to read or have the tv on in the background (something boring) in order to distract your mind from listening to the inside of your body. (I got in a terrible cycle a few weeks ago, feeling as if my heart was going too fast, began panicking about it, so naturally my heart was always beating fast and I thought I was dying, which further encouraged my anxiety. The only thing that helped was doing exercises to distract my mind when I began to check my heart.) I also suggest counting back from 100, or counting how many times you breathe. Eventually you will get sleepy naturally or calm down and regardless of what is going on inside your body, you will fall asleep. The point is not to monitor yourself, because by practising calming exercise, you are healing yourself already by a long way.

Sip water throughout the day. Always have a water bottle with you to keep thoroughly hydrated. Feed your body the right nutrition so that it isn't working harder than it should, struggling and thus causing your blood pressure to increase. So reduce salt, don't drink caffeine, alcohol etc. If you like to listen to music, try to listen to positive nice music that makes you feel chill or happy. Try to watch funny videos on youtube every day (it is silly, but trust me it helps. I advise this for anyone going through any difficulty... laughing releases many endorphins). 

The usual suggestions would be try to meditate, yoga, etc, but seeing as you have anxiety building up there, the best thing to do is to keep your mind occupied and it will relax on its own, forgetting about your worries. So I would suggest a nice hot bath, or doing some exercise, watching some movies, try eating hot soup, maybe writing (writing out how you feel every now and then is very good so you are not letting it manifest in your head, however don't do this too much otherwise you will enforce your negative feelings by always thinking about it). Going for a run or a shower does wonders actually. Don't worry and think that "oh but if I exercise it will make my blood pressure worse", exercise is amazing for everyone, it is a medication, it is necessary. The only thing you shouldn't be doing is forcing yourself. A simple 30 minute walk can be just as effective. And a shower works for me because even if I am thinking, my thoughts are overshadowed by my concentration of washing myself, feeling the water, moving around to stay hot, so it is a bit like therapy because you have time to think to yourself but also not going in too deep. 

Basically, I think the feeling that your consciousness is slipping away and panicking is stemming from anxiety. Gosh, it sounds too simple to be true, but from experience I can say that it is very sneaky and affective. Mainly because avoidance, denial, and fear is anxiety's favourite food, and that is our natural response when we are struck with it. However, it is easily fixable, it isn't physically harmful it is just annoying. Try to stay positive and focus on other things. I would suggest talking to someone who is familiar with medical aspects, simply for your peace of mind and for you to hear advice from a person you can trust, however I'm not sure how it works in the US. None the less, it is simply to reassure you. Do some research on anxiety, that really helped me to understand my irrational thoughts.

Finally, if nothing works to distract you - think about sex. No matter what you have, it is scientifically proven to work wonders.


----------

